# The new pup



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, I wasn't sure if I was going to get another pup after Bear had passed away this spring. We've been debating getting another pup for some time now. There are definite up sides to both having a dog and not having a dog. I think having a dog is still the best choice.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Good choice........

Great pics. :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Nice pics, those cute little ones are very photogenic!

What's it's name?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Nice pics, those cute little ones are very photogenic!
> 
> What's it's name?


We have a short list of names. Currently I like Hoss as it seems to fit him. He's a tank of a pup.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Nothing changes your mindset like a pup. The bennies far outweigh the inconvenience. Congratulations.


----------

